# Pocket Watch Clock



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is a little thing i made tonight as a wedding present for my cousin, realized last minute that i had forgot to get her a gift! and the weddings tomorrow! so had a quick shuftie about the house and got out a pile of model makers balsa wood and a Molnija watch i just serviced.

Also i took a shot of it next to the clock i copied the design from , made from balsa then had 5 ultra thin coats of varnish to toughen it up so it only took two hours to make.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice work, hope its an 8 day movment tho or the novelty of winding it will wear off fast


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

no, its more intended as an "interesting thing" rather than a functional clock to stick above the fireplace :lol:

lets face it, its probably going to sit and gather dust!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

bah, heathens , take the watch out and keep it- put a picture of them in it instead.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Better yet, take the watch out and keep it, then put a picture of the watch face in there in its place. It'll be just as accurate!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very clever design, I like that. Mentally stored away for when I've got some spare time on my hands.

Edit for spooling musteak


----------

